# Unusual Names



## lil_angel

My oh and i were thinking of unusual baby girl / boy names last night....:happydance:
Just wondered if any of you had an unusual names you like?
We want something that not very unusual, but something you dont hear alot?! x


----------



## butrfly

My mom has a penchant for thinking up quite unusual names. She named one of my brothers Reecheurd (as an offshoot of Richard) and the other one Alverstein Mishael - (Alverstein = Albert + Einstein; Mishael from the Bible).

Can't say I really like them but Reecheurd is kind of ok and Mishael is good, too. (I'm a bit skeptical of Alverstein, though.)


----------



## Ilove

A few names that I like that you don't really hear much (actually, all my names are like this. Not _really_ far out, but not common either)

Celina
Celine/Selene
Serina/Serena
Arielle
Ariel
Celeste
Celestine
Camille
Amelie
Dora
Fae
Iris


Rio
Orion
Alexi
Gabriel
Maxim
Rowan
Calvin
Kamil
Locke
Vance

I'll think of more


----------



## lil_angel

Thanks for the replies!!

I LOVE Rowan and Amelie, i think calvin is nice too =)

Got some good names there


----------



## Ilove

Im glad you love Rowan:D So do I...my husband has said no:nope: shame


----------



## XxXBubsXxX

Freya
Ophelia
Amelie
Athena
Arwen


Rowan
Roman
Oran
Trent
Torstan

xxx


----------



## xxleannexx

roxy
lexi
ruby
libby
india
savannah

mason
kai
preston
finnan


----------



## suzanne108

I love flowers names for girls....Blossom, Bluebell, Daisy, Rose :)

Try looking out for names of flowers/trees/spices - nature names! 

Saffron is another good one. xx


----------



## louise1302

girls names i like are

aleigha
nickelle
kyia
heaven

boys i like
dante 
nathaniel
khyus


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

We had Sabrina and Starla for girls


----------



## Baby2ontheway

We have a Braidyn and have a Kason on the way! Not to unusual but not many people around here are using those names


----------



## lucilou

I love Mabel for a girl - just need to persuade hubby!


----------



## Pixie81

Ilove said:


> Im glad you love Rowan:D So do I...my husband has said no:nope: shame

I lost my virginity to a boy called Rowan so that's a big no no for me!! LOL.

At the minute i'm loving the name Ophelia Rose. But also Amelia, Emelia, Riley, Alexis, Lilly.... Hope I have a little girl! :pink:


----------



## nicanbump09

I'm thinking of Ariana for a girl its a beautiful italian name cant seem to fall for any others like this one ! Really struggling for a boys name I like roman but oh has said no no ! So maybe logan but still not struck on it 100%. I love the thought of a different name but not too different it causes problems at school ! :thumbup:


----------



## suzanne108

How about Pearl or Sapphire :)


----------



## Samemka

My friend likes Beau, Eli and Xavier x


----------



## Ilove

Seraphine


----------



## ALY

For a girl i love ARLA but hubby siad no x
for a boy i really like dempsey xx


----------



## Rachiebaby24

Maley was a combination of Miley and Malea (pronounced Ma-Leah)....


----------



## ani

We have Aatos, which is a Finnish name but a little unusual even there. Means 'thought'.


----------



## Ilove

ani said:


> We have Aatos, which is a Finnish name but a little unusual even there. Means 'thought'.


I love this! Is it pronounced Ay-tos, ah-tos, aar-tos or some other way? I love the idea of someone being called a name meaning "thought"!


----------



## ani

Ilove said:


> ani said:
> 
> 
> We have Aatos, which is a Finnish name but a little unusual even there. Means 'thought'.
> 
> 
> I love this! Is it pronounced Ay-tos, ah-tos, aar-tos or some other way? I love the idea of someone being called a name meaning "thought"!Click to expand...

Thanks, it's so nice to get a nice comment about the name for a change :flower:
(Had a few people tell me how to them as non-Finnish speakers it sounds archaic or grandiose....bahhh....wasn't meant like that at all.)

It's pronounced Ah-tos. It's a sort of lyrical variation of the proper word for 'thought' which is 'ajatus'. I still like it ;)


----------



## lil_angel

Thanks for all the replies everyone! 
Ive not been on here few a few days, only just had chance to look now.
You have all suggested some really beautiful names there...still cant decide wha to go with?! x


----------



## Ilove

ani said:


> Ilove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ani said:
> 
> 
> We have Aatos, which is a Finnish name but a little unusual even there. Means 'thought'.
> 
> 
> I love this! Is it pronounced Ay-tos, ah-tos, aar-tos or some other way? I love the idea of someone being called a name meaning "thought"!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, it's so nice to get a nice comment about the name for a change :flower:
> (Had a few people tell me how to them as non-Finnish speakers it sounds archaic or grandiose....bahhh....wasn't meant like that at all.)
> 
> It's pronounced Ah-tos. It's a sort of lyrical variation of the proper word for 'thought' which is 'ajatus'. I still like it ;)Click to expand...

Ah I was hoping it'd be Ah-tos! I love it, might have to go on our list! I don't think it sounds grandiose at all. Most names come from languages we don't speak (I don't speak Finnish but it sounds fine) I'm surprised you don't get more positive comment on it, it's fab:thumbup:


----------



## angeljewel

My next door neighbour has a little girl called Delta, I think thats really sweet!!


----------



## suzanne108

I came across a few unusual names that I like....I wouldn't use them myself as I don't go for anything too weird/unusual lol I'm not brave enough! But made me think of this thread...

Felix
Sebastian (Seb / Bastian) 
Drew

Saskia (shortened to Sassy is cute!)
Harriet (Hattie!) 
Heidi
Josephine (Josie)


----------



## BlondieLox7

Here are the names we love...

Girls
Ana Lucia
Noelia (Could be called 'Ellie' for nickname too) (No-el-ee-ah)

Boys
Lucael (Luke-I-El) (nickname "Luca")
Mateo ("Mattie")


----------



## BlondieLox7

Also Avaleigh is a pretty name


----------



## meandmyfive

I like Nikita and Alysha for a girl and Cole and Korben for a boy


----------



## NuKe

unusual ones i love but my oh hates and im not allowed-

Miles
Milo
Leo
dante
paxton
elvis
grant

if ours is a girl, its definetly going to be "Poppy"!


----------



## suzanne108

I love Poppy and Milo! Very cute!


----------



## NuKe

milo is my fave by a country mile... by the oh HATES it and has put his foot down :cry:

p.s. i see in your siggy that u have lola for a girl- thats adorable!!!


----------



## suzanne108

Thanks...I love Lola :D 

I do love Milo - it kinda reminds me of the Tweenie hehe!


----------



## lil_angel

NuKe said:


> unusual ones i love but my oh hates and im not allowed-
> 
> Miles
> Milo
> Leo
> dante
> paxton
> elvis
> grant
> 
> if ours is a girl, its definetly going to be "Poppy"!


I love the names Miles.....but one of my best friends is called Miles, so cant use that one!!! :) Milo is nice too :)


----------



## Cinamon

ALY said:


> For a girl i love ARLA but hubby siad no x
> for a boy i really like dempsey xx

Aly I like Arla... I've been thinking Irla.

Or Shé (s-h-ay)


----------



## vinnypeanut

I think Ariana is gorgeous!
So is avaleigh!

Boys names are much harder.....ive given up on that until LOs born!


----------



## 555ann555

If we have a boy it is most likely to be Moreno after the daddy :)


----------



## Emma1980

If i was having a girl she would of been Kadie, i just love it!


----------



## MrsPhillips

meandmyfive said:


> I like Nikita and Alysha for a girl and Cole and Korben for a boy

My neighbours have a Nikita-Dean! -x-


----------



## MrsPhillips

I haven't found a girls name I have fallen in love with yet but if we have a boy, we are going for Eddison (Eddy) xx


----------



## surprise no5

My lads have quite unusual names - well they are here lol

I have Rohan, Donovan (Donnie), Caden and Lachlan (Lockie) :)

I love Jonah, and Macauley but dh isn't so keen - oh well plenty of time to work on him lol


----------



## Blah11

suzanne108 said:


> I love flowers names for girls....Blossom, Bluebell, Daisy, Rose :)
> 
> Try looking out for names of flowers/trees/spices - nature names!
> 
> Saffron is another good one. xx

I do too! Saffron is cute and Saffy is such a cutecutecute nickname. Jamie and Jools oliver called their new baby Petal :cloud9:



Amelie isn't an usual name guys!


----------



## suzanne108

Someone I used to work with called their baby Saskia and use Sassy as a nickname which I think is cute!


----------



## mummydee

we already have an Olivia.... we had no idea it was so popular when we picked it, grrrr! for a girl my favourite is Poppy but DH has said no way... I also like Freya and Evangeline!


----------



## EmmanBump

i really like xanthi (zanthi) for a boy :) 
and giovanna (javanna) which is my sisters name xx


----------



## sarah1989

Mariska
Myla
Aurore


----------



## Ilove

Blah11 said:


> Amelie isn't an usual name guys!

It's not common but not _really_ out there, which is what the op was after I recon


----------



## kirstyderby

I have a little boy called Phoenix n a little girl called Indiana, i don't know any1 else with those names.


----------



## BabyHaines

We are going for George for a boy - not unusual, but nice and traditional, although I love Ioan (Yo-ann) for a boy, OH says 'no way....' :O

For a girl, I think we're going for Maisy, but I also LOVE Daisy, Poppy, Lily, etc. etc. I like old fashioned, traditional names :) xxxx


----------



## ~Roo~

Girls:
Penelope
Althea
Beatrix
Tallulah
Briseis
Acacia
Clover
Guinevere
Signy
Aurelia
Bronwen
Willow
Annevieve
Solveig
Lorelei
Poppy
Freya
Briony
Zinnia
Adelaide

Boys:
Aidric
Atticus
Konstantine
Dietrick
Xavier
Malachi
Fergus
Ezra
Declan
Archer
Alasdair
Orion
Sebastian


----------



## AFC84

~Roo~ said:


> Boys:
> Aidric
> Atticus
> Konstantine
> Dietrick
> Xavier
> *Malachi*
> Fergus
> Ezra
> Declan
> Archer
> Alasdair
> *Orion*
> Sebastian

I love these, thanks...boys names are so hard to think of! 
Loving Tallulah too :)


----------



## hexyewdancer

How about Roman? Its my sons names and ive only met a handful of people who have named their child Roman.


----------



## hancake100

I want a different unusual name 2, my fave so far is 'Freya' The only name that me and other half can agree on. But last night I have also fallen in love with the name 'Halle' 

Ive got an unusual name which is 'Hanelli' I always got a little upset as a child though as I could never get anything with my name on :rofl: hehe my mum and dad just always said I was special........... So I like to think like that! :rofl: xxx


----------



## ~Roo~

AFC84 said:


> I love these, thanks...boys names are so hard to think of!
> Loving Tallulah too :)

You're welcome! :thumbup:


----------



## nkbapbt

I love unusual names...Malachi is where we sort of got Lakai's name from. I wanted Kai but my husband, Kyle said it sounded too much like his name. So Lakai was born, literally named him in the delivery room. Now we just say its the last sound in my name NicoLA and the first sound in KYle's name.

Here are some of mine....


Kianoa
Winston (I love this name..I dont know why!)
Kiera
Willow
Harlow 
Halen (for a boy)
Kai


I must be tired that's all I can come up with right now.


----------



## AFC84

nkbapbt said:


> I love unusual names...Malachi is where we sort of got Lakai's name from. I wanted Kai but my husband, Kyle said it sounded too much like his name. So Lakai was born, literally named him in the delivery room. Now we just say its the last sound in my name NicoLA and the first sound in KYle's name.
> 
> Here are some of mine....
> 
> 
> Kianoa
> Winston (I love this name..I dont know why!)
> Kiera
> Willow
> Harlow
> Halen (for a boy)
> Kai
> 
> 
> I must be tired that's all I can come up with right now.

Lakai is lovely too! So is the emphasis on the "kai" part?


----------



## Reedy

hexyewdancer said:


> How about Roman? Its my sons names and ive only met a handful of people who have named their child Roman.

I love the Name Roman but DH doesnt :growlmad: Plus not sure if it goes with our surname - Babys name would be Roman Reed


----------



## nkbapbt

AFC84 said:


> nkbapbt said:
> 
> 
> I love unusual names...Malachi is where we sort of got Lakai's name from. I wanted Kai but my husband, Kyle said it sounded too much like his name. So Lakai was born, literally named him in the delivery room. Now we just say its the last sound in my name NicoLA and the first sound in KYle's name.
> 
> Here are some of mine....
> 
> 
> Kianoa
> Winston (I love this name..I dont know why!)
> Kiera
> Willow
> Harlow
> Halen (for a boy)
> Kai
> 
> 
> I must be tired that's all I can come up with right now.
> 
> Lakai is lovely too! So is the emphasis on the "kai" part?Click to expand...

Yes hehe:haha:


----------



## angeljewel

kirstyderby said:


> I have a little boy called Phoenix n a little girl called Indiana, i don't know any1 else with those names.

Oddly my next door neighbours other little girl is India (not quite the same), but my cousin has a little girl called Phoenix, shortened to Fi!! Both lovely names x


----------



## Luvbug429

- I like -

Boys

Kendryk
Jeryk
Emery


Girls

Odette
Ophelia
Kimberlynne

... My neices are named Angelyc & Roselyn... I think those are cute too


----------



## livbaybee1

I like Lourdes, as in Madonnas daughter, and callin her Lola for short lyk nickname, i think its cute, I also like Bayleigh ,spelt that way, Bayleigh Marie or Bayleigh Rose, or Bayleigh Blaze, Blaze i like too, not everyones cup of tea but there we go. 
My niece is called Cleo , another unusal one.


----------



## Caoimhe

Not sure if these are unusual, uncommon or I just haven't heard them much

*Boys*
Colum
Dario
Devon
Cian
Nathaniel
Channing
Caleb
Halam
Chase 
Dion

*Girls*
Xanthe
Shanice
Liesel
Peyton
Arabella
Harmony
Aoife
Cael
Ari
Bronwyn
Emer
Caoimhe
Sibeal
Dalziel
Phyliss
Holden
Arriana
Androulla
Tikani
Star
Ailbhe
Evangeline
Lilith
Therese
Niamh
Liani
Savannah


----------



## suzanne108

Arabella is V cute!


----------



## nkbapbt

Blaise for a boy..(blaze)


----------



## DaisySue

Boys=
Kelp
Donovino
Delanio or Delaney
River

Girl=
Rain
Delanie
Deshane

I like Rain and River (water babies)


----------



## saeeddady

jacob
linda
sarah


----------



## MrsVenn

Shula and Celice (Celeste and Alice combined)..


----------



## sma1588

i like sariah or zariah for a girl....... not sarah the i is like I the long i.... if you get what im sayin


----------



## Ilove

I forgot I have a distant relative called Sydna. I haven't heard that anywhere else


----------



## Helabela

i have my names chosen. For a girl is a not so unusual but still not too common 'Sophie' middle name Mae. For a boy it is 'Branden David George' i dont think Branden is too common or unusual, both names somewhere in the middle!


----------



## lil_miss_pink

I like Autumn or Brooke for a girl and Taylor or Riley for a boy....


----------



## twinklestar

so far we have 

girls ---- Frankie, layla, 

boys---- Caine, blake, cole, trey, ,

were struggling for girls


----------



## Gunner's Mama

lil_miss_pink said:


> I like Autumn or Brooke for a girl and Taylor or Riley for a boy....

I associate all four fo those names with girls these days. Funny.


----------



## Gunner's Mama

Renata
Evangeline
Beata
Blakely

Walker
Sawyer
Felix


----------

